# Spikeless Shoes - Footjoy Contour



## Mante2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Having seen Freddie Couples and others using trendier spikeless shoes I wondered how they would manage over here in what has been a wet summer.

I bought the Footjoy Contour shoes in a fetching brown with a tasteful splash of orange around the soles.  The weather was pretty dire with puddles appearing on the fairways and gereens so I wasn't too hopeful.  

The first surprise was on the very first tee when I felt totally anchored on the tee shot.  A couple of holes later and a couple of my playing partners were struggling to clean the soles for their shoes with the soft spikes being clogged with mud and grass, but absolutely no problem with mine.  I carried on for the whole round and though the outside looked to be getting damp nothing soaked through to my socks, and boy did they feel comfortable.

A week or so later and the course was dry and the fairways closely mown and the shoes went out for a dry round and they were fabulous, so comfortable and lightweight almost like slippers.  

I can't fault them apart perhaps from letting me get even lazier and driving to and from the course wearing them!

So good in the wet and good in the dry.  But I suspect not so good when it gets icy, but I'll know that in about 4 months time.


----------



## Val (Aug 6, 2012)

I like them, I have a pair of Adidas Adicross and they are superb, very comfortable


----------



## munro007 (Aug 6, 2012)

The compressed air line was broken for 7 days, and theses soft spikes are doing my head in. I might have to look at another pair of shoes. I didn't think these spikeless shoes would have been up to the wet weather.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 15, 2012)

munro007 said:



			The compressed air line was broken for 7 days, and theses soft spikes are doing my head in. I might have to look at another pair of shoes. I didn't think these spikeless shoes would have been up to the wet weather.
		
Click to expand...

Use your fingers you lazy sod and pull the grass off of them, a scrub after with a stiff brush will sort them out. Honestly!


----------



## munro007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hahaha i heard these shoes should be better for my knee as well. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. lol


----------

